# Nome made Caller problem?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Built the home made E caller as on the sticky thread. Has worked very well for me for several years but recently I can not get volume much above a whisper with out the speaker getting all crackly.
Has any one else experienced this problem? Is it the amp going bad?

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok found the problem.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What was the problem?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

It wasn't working correctly.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> It wasn't working correctly.
> 
> Al


I would have never thought of that. :rollin:

My guess was the speaker.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No it was really just the battery. Seems 6 volts just was not enough UMP to drive the amp. a new battery cured what ailed it.

Still saving my money for a new ICOtec gs350. Like the idea of the 300yd remote and storing sounds on SD cards for different critters like crow sounds for the crow and coyote for the coyote fox and wolf.
And less than $150.00

 Al


----------

